# Is this (N) deficiency?



## cuy103 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've been reading up on the Nute disorder thread and I THINK my plant may be (N) deficient.  But I'm not sure...can anyone help me confirm if it's (N) deficiency or not?  I don't think it's heat stress...very little-to no signs of burning.

My plant is bout 22 days old (3 weeks).  I see no signs of sexual maturity so I'm pretty sure it's still in the Veg stage.  I've fed it 1/4 strength nute (10-15-10) ONCE during my last watering (2-3 days ago).  

HERE, you can check out some recent pictures

My two bottom leaves are almost completely light green/yellow, and it looks like the same yellowing/light greening is moving upwards.  Anyway, here are some more pictures...

Thanks in advance for all your replies!!!​


----------



## Alistair (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi there cuy103.  You haven't given us enough information to help you make a diagnosis.  Please tell us what kind of soil you are using,  how much water (How often you water and how much) and what kind of water, the pH of the water,  temperature, etc.  Once you give us this info, there are people here who should be able to help you out.  Just wait a bit and someone will help you out.

Good luck, and have fun.


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 26, 2008)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Hi there cuy103. You haven't given us enough information to help you make a diagnosis. Please tell us what kind of soil you are using, how much water (How often you water and how much) and what kind of water, the pH of the water, temperature, etc. Once you give us this info, there are people here who should be able to help you out. Just wait a bit and someone will help you out.
> 
> Good luck, and have fun.


 
Oops.  Sorry 'bout that.  Here's some more info on my grow.  
My plants are Lowryders #2 started from seed.  They're in regular pots about 2 gallons (I think)  I used regular gardening soil mixed with perlite (about 1/3 perlite, the rest gardening soil)  I used all CFL's in about a space of 3 square feet.  I use 3 2700K-30 Watt-2000Lumens bulbs and 4 65000L-30Watt-Lumens bulbs giving me a total of 14,000 Lumens.  I have a small fan for ventilation/fresh air.  The temp of my grow area is around 78-80 degrees.  I use dilstilled water.  I water my plant ever 4-5 days with about 2.5 cups of water each time (gives plently of run-off).  

My plant is bout 22 days old (3 weeks). I see no signs of sexual maturity so I'm pretty sure it's still in the Veg stage. I've fed it 1/4 strength nute (10-15-10; Shultz Plant Food) ONCE during my last watering (2-3 days ago). 

If I missed anything please let me know.  Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 26, 2008)

make sure ph is correct first (test the runoff)....if it is then feed a lil more the next time you need to water. if the ph is off, correct with phed water and wait till next watering to see how she looks- could be a ph issue (i see spots on the leaves). i would wait and get a good ph meter before i go adding more nutrition, thier could be enough in the soil already and the plant is just locking them out. a full spectrum fert with micronutrients might be a better option than shultz IMO. something organic and easier to work with maybe?

goodluck!


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks Trill!!

Sorry!  I forgot to mention.  When you say you see "spots"...and by "spots" you mean those brown parts on the leaves...that is just dirt.  I USED to have this plant outdoors and when I did, it rained hard.  The rainstorm got the plant all dirty and I just never bothered to clean off the dirt.  So any spots you see on my plant that look like brown spotting...is just dirt, LOL.  Sorry for not mentioning that earlier!

I'll check the Ph of the run-off and see if it's a Ph problem first.  Maybe the soil does have enough nutes and it's being locked out.  Thanks!

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Growdude (Aug 26, 2008)

10-15-10 is not good for vegg stage, you need somthing that has a higher ratio of N , the first number, to the others P and K

plants look a little hungry for N but go slow and work your way up with the nutes, your not going to see improvment overnight.

Did you say whay type of soil you got them in, soil should be ok when there that small, sure thats 2 gallon pot?


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 26, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> 10-15-10 is not good for vegg stage, you need somthing that has a higher ratio of N , the first number, to the others P and K
> 
> plants look a little hungry for N but go slow and work your way up with the nutes, your not going to see improvment overnight.
> 
> Did you say whay type of soil you got them in, soil should be ok when there that small, sure thats 2 gallon pot?


 
Thanks GrowDude.
Looks like I'm going back to the store to get some Nutes with a higher (N) ratio, LOL.  My plant is at week 3.  And most of the grow journals I read have sexed their plants at week 3 (21+ days).  But it seems my plant has slow growth (which is why I'm thinking it's (N) deficient) so I'm thinking my plant wont sex until week 5.  

I don't know the brand (some no-name generic brand) but it's regular *gardening* soil.  There're no added nutes or anything.  Just that and some perlite.  I'm not positive if it's a 2 gallon pot, I'm guesstimating.  But it's def no larger than a 5 gallon pot.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 26, 2008)

They look nute burnt to me.


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 26, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> They look nute burnt to me.


 
I fed them nutes only once, at 1/4 strength (Shultz plant food, 10-15-10) about 3 days ago.  Is it possible to have nute burn even if i've only fed them nutes once?

Those spots (brown spots) on my plant is just dirt, LOL.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 26, 2008)

> Is it possible to have nute burn even if i've only fed them nutes once?


Yep. Especially with the Schultz. After looking a lil closer thats not burn. Maybe ph.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 26, 2008)

cuy103 said:
			
		

> I fed them nutes only once, at 1/4 strength (Shultz plant food, 10-15-10) about 3 days ago. Is it possible to have nute burn even if i've only fed them nutes once?
> 
> Those spots (brown spots) on my plant is just dirt, LOL.


 
If your getting brown tips then its nute burn.

N defficancy looks like pale yellowing from bottom up 
Light green in color
small leaves
slow growth

But BBP is right you must know your PH is fine before try to dump somthin on it, a PH problem will lock out nutes and if you fertilize you will burn your plants before they grow.


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 26, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> N defficancy looks like pale yellowing from bottom up
> Light green in color
> small leaves
> slow growth
> ...


 
I have all the above.  Light green in color, small leaves, and slow growth.  But I will check the PH before I do anything else.


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 27, 2008)

Got some more info on my plant.

Temp:  Around 80-82 degrees
Humidity:  I bought a thermometer with a humidty meter built in.  The numbers read 35-45 (Dry to Normal conditions)
PH:  I bought a PH tester where the lowest setting was 6.8  I tested with this strip and it looks like my PH is around 7.0  I grow in soil, it should be around 6.4-7.0, so I think I'm ok.  Maybe a TAD on the high side, but it's OK...I hope

So after doing a little more testing on the conditions, I'm pretty sure I have (N) deficiency.  Anyone else want to help me confirm, LOL?   

So I went out and bought some nutes.  Miracle grow plant food which has a ratio of 12-4-8...any good?

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

alot of people here dont like MGrow, but i have had nothing but success with it, just go easy and work your way up, i do not use it to flower just veg, when u wanna flower give it str8 watter for 7-10 days then start a flowering fert, good luck.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 27, 2008)

yea,definitly take it easy with that miracle grow.


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys.  I just hope it's what I think it is (N Deficiency) and that the MG plant food (12-4-8) will do the trick.  Hopefully I'll see greener and bigger leaves!

I'm pretty sure it's still in the VEG stage (although it's auto-flowering) and that it hasn't flowered yet.  I think there's some slow growth going on.  Hopefully I'll see some sign of sexual maturiy within the next 7-10 days or at least by the 5th week.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 27, 2008)

You should get your ph down to 6.5. 7 is too high imo.


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 27, 2008)

How do I lower the PH of my soil?

Add some peat moss or composted leaves to the soil?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 27, 2008)

I use lemon juice in my feeding water. Always have and never had a problem with it.


----------



## cuy103 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hrm...how much lemon juice per cup of water?  Couple drops?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 27, 2008)

It will be different. I give my tap water 3 mil a gallon but our waters ph may be different. You'll have to find how much works for you.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 27, 2008)

I grow all sorts of the Lowryder Strains and learned from making mistakes, asking for help, and reading up on them.
Here are a few sites worth a visit.

LOWRYDER GROW GUIDE
http://www.dope-seeds.com/lowryder_grow_guide.htm

PICTURES OF SICK PLANTS
http://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Thanks-ThankYou.htm

A DETAILED JOURNAL OF LAST GROW ALL LOWRYDER STRAINS 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20531

If you check my auto AK47 X Lowryder it may be helpful.

*  GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR GROW ​*


----------



## wedginfool (Sep 2, 2008)

unless you are using an autoflowering plant you will have to put your light cycle to 12/12 to get your plants to show sex at least if they're only 3 weeks old.............i've grown before and a 3 week old seedling DOES NOT show sex with the lights on 24 hrs a day or 18 hrs a day for that matter either

I my self wouldn't be all that concerned about the sex yet just getting it healthy before putting it into flower

jmo hope this helps .........and good mojo


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 2, 2008)

buy a good ph meter....not test strips.


----------

